# Experienced/Reliable sub-contrator looking for work in Central Illinois.



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Experienced and very reliable sub-contrator looking for work. 3 trucks with plows and salt spreaders. Fully Insured! contact me at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

to the top!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

would you be willing to travel to peoria?


----------



## ILSR (Oct 30, 2009)

We have a few properties in the Cook and Will counties if you are still looking.


----------

